
Apple Is Dead - skorks
http://paroday.blogspot.com/search/label/Apple%20Dead%20Microsoft%20Asus
======
celticjames
Before anyone else seriously critiques this article, it is a parody. It is
posted to a blog called "paroday" purportedly written by "Graham Paulo". Read
"Microsoft is dead" (<http://www.paulgraham.com/microsoft.html>) by Paul
Graham for the target of the parody.

------
pedalpete
There is something very wrong with this article. It has a publish date of Oct
2008, but then talks about the intel atom processor and nonsensically explains
how apple tried to 'keep it broken'. But according to wikipedia, the Atom
processor wasn't released until Dec 2009.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom>

Lots of other nonsense in this. Can anybody gleam what is going on here?

~~~
MaysonL
The Intel press release announcing the Atom came out March 2, 2008. The
December 2009 announcement was for a follow-on generation. But given that this
is the only post, the blog seems substantially deader than Apple.

------
jamesmcintyre
The guy who wrote this is from an enterprise consulting background... enough
said.

